# Turner BMW Z4 Celebrates a Victory at Watkins Glen!



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

Just 25 hours after Dane Cameron's impressive qualifying session, the No. 94 Turner BMW clinched their second victory of the 2014 Tudor United SportsCar Championship. Cameron and co-driver Markus Palttala drove a flawless race to completely dominate the Sahlen's Six Hours of the Glen, leading 169 of the 178 laps of the 6 hour contest around the high speed 3.4 mile 11-turn historic road course.

Blue and yellow BMWs leading the Sahlen's Six Hours of the Glen have been a familiar site in recent years, as the team has lead laps in each of their three appearances while capturing a second place podium in 2012.

This year, Cameron kicked off the race behind the wheel of the blue and yellow BMW Z4, jumping from his second place start to first just seconds after the green flag. Charging on, Cameron completed a double stint separating the No. 94 BMW from the field by almost a full lap before handing the car over to Markus Palttala during the second full service pit stop.

Markus Palttala quickly settled into race pace, working to maintain the lead over the hard charging No. 33 Viper. Palttala continued to push, stretching his lead over the No. 33 and No. 555 before making his first full stop. Palttala drove on in a flawless 2 hour and seventeen minute stint before handing the BMW back over to Cameron in perfect position to close.

While good luck seemed to follow the blue and yellow, attrition and bad luck seemed to plague some of the other GTD competitors. Turner was able to avoid tire punctures and incidental contact which took several GTD contenders out of the hunt for the podium.

"It was picture perfect today, we took the lead on the first lap and never really gave it away. I was able to maintain position and stay out of trouble during my stint and hand the car back over to Dane (Cameron) to finish. Our BMW was absolutely perfect, everything went according to the plan." said Markus Palttala.

With just over one hour and thirty minutes remaining, Cameron was pushing hard to ensure that a podium finish would result at the end of the six hours. Despite his efforts, several late race incidents brought out full course yellows, hindering all attempts to separate the No. 94 BMW from the GTD field. With just 26 seconds left on the clock, the green and white flags waved as the now bunched up field entered the front straight.

Cameron, with the Ferrari closing in on his heels , remained poised to stay out front and take the checkered flag by just 2.087 seconds, marking Turner Motorsport's first endurance race victory and the second victory for the BMW Z4 GTD in North America.

"It is incredibly special to capture the first win here at Watkins Glen for both me and Markus. I checked the Sahlen's Six Hour box and one of the marquee events for us here in the Tudor Championship. Literally, it could not have gone any better today. Our BMW was excellent, the team was excellent, just a perfect day for the Turner Motorsport BMW." said Dane Cameron.

"What an awesome performance from Dane, Markus and the entire team. Everything, includuing our strategy went as we had hoped and the results certainly show that. Our BMW Z4 was incredibly strong and consistent all race long, so it's fantastic that we could drive it to victory lane, especially with the big BMW presence here at the track this weekend." added Will Turner.

With two wins, the duo of Dane Cameron and Markus Palttala sit fifth in GT Daytona driver points. In just two weeks, the Turner team will be back in action at the Canadian Tire Motorsport Park. The race will be televised on Sunday July 13th at 2:00PM ET on Fox Sports 1. To watch the Victory at Watkins Glen visit IMSA TV for the full broadcast at IMSA.com.


----------

